# :: ECS Tuning :: Allroad 2.7T RS4 Engine Mounts



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Mount up. The last thing you want is a couple hundred horses stampeding around under your hood on loose or broken mounts.

Engine and tranny mounts take a constant beating as the powertrain bucks back and forth. If you don't cinch down the powertrain, you may get thrown.

Rein in the noise, vibration, and harshness caused by weak mounts with these upgraded mounts from the Audi RS4, before you have to pony up for major repairs.


*Hold Your Horses*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits Audi:
Allroad 2.7T (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Hey Jason,

Hope you can confirm this. The liquid filled version of this mount (8D0199379S) from the TDI/code AHN is going in to replace the right side/front motor mount (1H0199609K / ES#1306780) in a Mk II (g60) to Mk III (VR6) sub frame swap. 

I haven't had the RS4/VR6 side by side yet. The only difference seems to be the RS4 has the grey plastic heat shield covering the mount and one is Swiss cheese (VR6), the other is solid (RS4) or fluid filled (TDI). Can you get a side by side shot of the RS4 mount compared to the VR6 mount to verify height and dimensions?

The Corrado VR6 front mount ...

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Corrado--VR6_12v/ES1/ES1306780/


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

petethepug said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> Hope you can confirm this. The liquid filled version of this mount (8D0199379S) from the TDI/code AHN is going in to replace the right side/front motor mount (1H0199609K / ES#1306780) in a Mk II (g60) to Mk III (VR6) sub frame swap.
> 
> ...


RS4 mounts are liquid filled, thats about all the information I could provide you of my knowledge. I'm not too familiar with much VW fitment questions. This would be better suited for our VW rep Andy. Shoot him a PM at ECS Tuning 

Best, 

Jason


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

are these mounts slightly shorter in height than the standard A4 b6 mounts? how about S4 b6 mounts?

I am looking to lower my longitudinal VR6 engine just a tad, and heard these may do the trick... hope you have some info there.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

platinumdub-18t said:


> are these mounts slightly shorter in height than the standard A4 b6 mounts? how about S4 b6 mounts?
> 
> I am looking to lower my longitudinal VR6 engine just a tad, and heard these may do the trick... hope you have some info there.


I don't think so. These are a direct fit for B6 A4's so likely if they were shorter they wouldn't work for with those vehicles. Also B6 S4 mounts are similar size to B6 A4 and B5 RS4 mounts so I can't confirm if these will achieve what you are looking to do. 

Jason


----------

